
Show HN: Where SF public transit breaks rules - eskibars
http://oddball.eskibars.com/#speed-heatmap
======
eskibars
I've been collecting SF MUNI's GPS info (including speed, current position)
for the past 2 months and comparing it to what should be happening (speed
limit, route). This is a heatmap of where MUNI speeds most often.

Full source available at
[https://github.com/eskibars/Oddball](https://github.com/eskibars/Oddball)

------
willkim
This is cool--could be interesting to show choke points as well (e.g. high
traffic areas, which bus lines to avoid), and maybe some time context so you
can see how the buses are on average at, say, 9AM.

